# [SOLVED] Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

My toshiba satellite C650D goes to start up reapair very time i turn it on and when it finally lets me in it is really really slow and wont let me open anything! HOW CAN I FIX THIS?!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Hello stoul1 and welcome to TSF,

How long has this issue been going on, and did you recently install any programs (immediately before the issue began)?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

It's been happening for about a day now. I did download a few songs and then put them on itunes if thats anything to do with this.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

and that was probably like 5-10 mins before this happend


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

You may have caught a Virus.

Download Malwarebytes Anti-Malware, install it, let it update and run a quick scan.

*If it detects any malware*,

Follow the steps outlined here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

Then post, following instructions, here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

that mite be kinda hard because when i finally get in it wont let me open anything.
If i do get in can i use norton because i already have it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Press F8 immediately after the Toshiba Splash Screen.

Choose Safe Mode with Networking.

See if you can do it through there.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Ok, i tried 3 time and every time when it got to startup repair it freezes


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Okay...

Let's take a look at your hardware for now.

Download the UBCD from the link in my signature.
Burn the .iso to CD (if not in Win7, you will need imgburn)
Boot to the UBCD disc.
Enter the RAM menu.
Select Memtest86+
Let it run for a minimum of 3-4 hours.

Post back if it gives you errors.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

is there a way i can do this with out having to pay? a different program maybe?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

You do not have to pay for either UBCD or ImgBurn. 

Both of them are Free softwares.

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

sorry where on this page do i download?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

UBCD mirror
ftp://filemirror.hu/pub/ubcd/ubcd503.iso

ImgBurn
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

what type of disc would i need to put the .ios on?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Just a plain CD-R.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok cool i hope it works


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

um i just remembered this computer doesnt burn csn i put it on a usb? sorry


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

The other link in my signature is a FREE tool that will allow you to easily put UBCD on a USB drive.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-and-boot-ultimate-boot-cd-ubcd-from-a-usb-device/


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

where on the page again lol sorry;P


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Here is the direct download link. Please read the page, as it outlines the procedure.

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.1.7.exe


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

which distribution?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Did you read the instructions on the page?

It is pretty straightforward.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

which distribution?sorry


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

oh ok sorry i read them now


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Ultimate Boot CD

Then you will have to select the UBCD .iso file you downloaded.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

on step 2 it doesnt come up


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Do you know the directory you downloaded the .iso file to?

It should be named ubcd503.iso


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

yer i should be in my download file  :S


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

its in my download file but when i try to find it on that program it dont come up :S


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

It should, if you navigate to the folder it should.

Try checking the box to "Download the Distro"


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

i still cant find itill keep trying but. what do i have to use imgburn for?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Nothing now. You would have used it to burn the .iso to a CD. 

Now you want to put it on USB, so you don't need ImgBurn.

Move the .iso to your desktop, also move the USB tool to your desktop.

Run the USB tool and it should be easier to find the .iso.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok after it on the usb what do i do?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Make sure the computer is off.
Put the USB drive in the USB port.
Boot the computer.
Enter the BIOS and make sure the USB is set to first boot.
It will boot to a menu.
First choose HDD
Then choose Diagnosis.
Then choose your Hard Drive manufacturers diagnostic tool.
If you don't know who makes your drive, choose Drive Fitness Test (Hitachi)
Let it run into the program. Let the program choose the defaults.
When prompted choose ATA only.
When the program opens, your drive ID will show.
Select the Basic Test menu.
Select the short test. 
Let it run. Note if it passes or fails.
Select the long test.
Let it run. Note if it passes or fails.

Post back the results of both tests.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

what is BIOS? and how do i set it to first boot?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

The BIOS is the first thing your computer does when it starts up. It will tell you to press a button to enter Setup... Setup is the BIOS.

In the BIOS, you go to Boot Settings. In boot settings you have to set the USB to boot first. It may be called a USB Key, USB Drive, USB HDD... depending on your BIOS.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

doesnt say which button to press for settings do u know which button it is?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Toshiba is usually F2, I think.
Common ones are esc, del, F1, F2, F10, F12


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

dont worry i found it


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

QUICK TEST
success 


ADVANCED TEST

TOSHIBA MK3265GSX
Problem detected on a non Hitachi disk drive, Please contact your HDD ssupplier for additional support.
Disposition Code = 0x70


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Any ideas? What it is?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Hitachi code 0x70 means you have bad sectors on your hard drive. If you have any important information on your drive you will need to back it up.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

on a external hard drive?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Forgive me if I am misunderstanding... No... Your internal hard drive (with the errors).

You can back it up on another computer by installing it in an external enclosure and moving the information to another computer.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

how do i do this?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Is your laptop still under warranty?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

yes it is for about another 8 months


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Then I would back up your files to external media (like a USB HDD or a USB thumbdrive) and have it serviced under warranty.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

what do you mean by serviced? what will they do to it?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

You back up your information to prevent data loss.

You contact Toshiba and describe your problems, including that you ran a HDD diagnostic and received errors. They will either have you send it in or send you to an authorized Toshiba Service Repair Center to have your laptop serviced, which should include a new HDD and a reinstall of Windows. They will not recover your data or do data back up.

The easiest way to make a full backup of your hard drive is to use Windows 7's built in imaging software...

Go to;
Start Menu > Control Panel > System & Security > Backup and Restore > Create System Image. 

The Wizard will ask you for a location to save the image. You can choose a HDD or multiple DVD's.

Once the backup is complete, you will be good to go. This will save an exact copy of your current install, including installed programs. 

I would also back up any important documents to a separate location, just in case.

Any data you only have in one place is data you don't want to keep.

-GZ


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok, but i think you forgot i cant get into my laptop at all now so i cant back it up


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Contact Toshiba to see if removing your HDD for data retrieval purposes will void your warranty. You may need to pay to have it done at a Toshiba Service Center.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Ok, if i can get it out what then?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Don't do anything that will void your warranty.

If you can take the hard drive out of the laptop, then you can put it in an external enclosure, or attach it to a PC that supports SATA and move any information you want to keep onto a backup media, such as an external HDD or a DVD.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok rang them today they asked me if there is anything on there i really need i ended up saying no because there is stuff but i dont really really need it. so they told me how to reset it but it wouldnt work so i have to take it to a service center which i will do in about 3 days. also u know how i had to download that thing to do the test well one of the other things on there called parted magic or something will let me in but on there thing not windows 7 so i should be able to get some stuff off before i take it in


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

be careful with parted magic. You could mess up the tables a bit.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok so what cant i do with it? before i do anything


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Yes. You can attempt to move files to a thumb drive. I would suggest using an Ubuntu live CD. You can mount the drive and transfer files to a USB drive without making any changes.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

sorry, havent been able to take it in yet been very busy with it being christmas and all


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Not a problem, you take your time... We will be here when you are ready to continue.

If you come back and, by chance, your thread is closed... just PM me and I will re-open it.

Happy New Year!

GZ


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

have i told u it goes to a black screen when turned on now??


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

No, I don't think so... When does the screen go black?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok, (i thought i told u ages ago must of been imagining it) well it goes to the toshiba screen and then does the loading file thing like its going to start up repair but then it just goes to a black screen. but thats not the point like 30mins ago when i turn it on it goes to toshiba screen then to this screen that says 

'' intel UNDI, PXE-2.0 (build 083)
copyright (C) 1997-2000 intel corporation

for atheros PCIE ethernet controller v2.0.1.9(12/15/09)

Check cable connection!
PXE-M0F: exiting intel PXE ROM.
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key'' 
do u know what this is?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Yes, that is the network boot agent. If you enter the BIOS, you can disable network boot and that message will no longer appear.

I haven't the chance to read the whole thread over yet, so you may have mentioned it earlier... I will be reviewing the thread in a little bit when I have a spare moment.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok, do u know what they do when u take it in to the service station?and how long it will take?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

service centre* lol my bad


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Well, it is amost guaranteed you have a failing hard drive, so they will probably replace that. They will also, if they are reputable, run some hardware tests to check your system out for other issues, then repair them.

Depending on their workload, you should have your computer back in a week, tops.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

do you by any chance know how i can make my dell dimension 3100 windows xp computer run faster? it is very very slow. example when i am typing i can type but it doesnt come up forr a couple of seconds


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

and it just generally really slow when trying to open anything


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

A good cleaning and disabling startup items will help. A defrag wouldn't hurt.

The easiest way to get it running like a champ again is to make a fresh install of Windows and keep the add-in programs to a minimum.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

how can i install windows


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

You will have to procure an installation disc that matches the C.O.A on the computer. Then you can use the disc to install Windows Fresh.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

also can u upgrade from xp to win7 and how?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

You could... but you would have to purchase a retail copy of 7, then you would have to be sure the hardware is compatible... If the computer is running slow with XP then chances are 7 will not work, or work properly.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

how do i tell if th hardware is compatable?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=1b544e90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

upgrade advisor?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

It will tell you if your computer is compatible with Windows 7.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

if it will work would u use 64 0r 32?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

That depends... What is the make and model of the computer you want to do this to?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

dell 3100 dimension


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

think thats how u spell it lol


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

The CPU only supports 32 bit instruction


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

im going to just do xp because i need a graphics card and more ram and i just dont have money for that right now


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

That would be best. XP will probably run better anyhow, not to mention the couple hundred $$ you would have to output for a Retail copy of Windows 7.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

how do u copy every thing thats on your cp on to a portable hdd?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

also do i need a windows xp disc to install xp again?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

More than likely you will need the CD...

The easiest way is to connect the HDD to the computer and transfer the files.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

do u know if the cp would of come with the cd?i cant remember


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

I'm sorry, what do you mean by cp?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

computer, sorry


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

That is what I thought... Sometimes the computer will come with the installation disc, sometimes it will not. You have to check to see if you have it.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

no i dont have it. i could download it and pput it on a cd if that would work


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

a toshiba person came and took my laptop yesterday i will tell u when i get it back


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Good luck!


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

no cd. i could download it and pput it on a cd if that would work?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

I'm sorry I missed that post. Do not download Windows. Even if it was legal, you could end up with a modified or pre-infected copy that would make your life miserable.

Your best bet is to find someone who has a CD that matches your COA (Home, Professional or MCE 2005).


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok. sorry how do i know if it matches my coa


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

OEM Windows XP came in 3 flavors for home use...

Home
Professional
MCE 2005

Your Windows sticker, located somewhere on the computer, will tell you which version it is for.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

ok, its home edition will see what i can do


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Find yourself a home edition CD. Someone you know has to have one. They are a dime a dozen these days.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

i have had luck finding a cd just have to get it off my friend.in the mien time i will go through it and see what i need. the status for my laptop is opened what does this mean?


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

open*


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

RMA status? That just means it is in progress.


----------



## stoul1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite C650D PROBLEM*

Got it back today........you were right hdd faulty so they replaced it and apparently the keyboard was faulty so they replaced it......thank you


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

